# Ridesharing Policy Now in California



## FlexDriver2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

My brother in law out in California just bought a rideshare. I checked their website and it doesn't say its available but he said they just started offering it so it may not be online yet. I'm gonna check back tomorrow and post back what I find.

I know alot of people have been waiting on another option in Cali, so if the price is right you might be in luck. My brother in law said his down payment was $250 and about $150 a month which isn't too bad.


----------



## DriveArizona (Sep 22, 2017)

So if you're a GEICO policy holder already, you don't have the option of adding the ride share option to your personsal policy?

I didn't see the option within my GEICO profile, nor from within the app.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DriveArizona said:


> So if you're a GEICO policy holder already, you don't have the option of adding the ride share option to your personsal policy?
> 
> I didn't see the option within my GEICO profile, nor from within the app.


Its not an option for anyone. I called my agent and they had to cancel my personal policy and create a commercial hybrid policy.


----------



## FlexDriver2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Its not an option for anyone. I called my agent and they had to cancel my personal policy and create a comment is hybrid policy.


Since they offer a rideshare policy which covers you for personal usage and all phases of ridesharing, you have to cancel your regular insurance policy and replace it with their rideshare policy. I don't think anyone else offers a policy like that.. And it's pretty cheap.

When you don't want to drive for Uber or Lyft anymore they cancel your rideshare policy and move you back to a regular policy. Its pretty easy to go back to a regular policy. The whole process only took me about 30 minutes. If you're going to driving for Uber for atleast a couple of months, it's definitely worth getting their Rideshare policy. I wouldn't mess with the endorsement that some insurance companies are selling.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FlexDriver2015 said:


> Since they offer a rideshare policy which covers you for personal usage and all phases of ridesharing, you have to cancel your regular insurance policy and replace it with their rideshare policy. I don't think anyone else offers a policy like that.. And it's pretty cheap.
> 
> When you don't want to drive for Uber or Lyft anymore they cancel your rideshare policy and move you back to a regular policy. Its pretty easy to go back to a regular policy. The whole process only took me about 30 minutes. If you're going to driving for Uber for atleast a couple of months, it's definitely worth getting their Rideshare policy. I wouldn't mess with the endorsement that some insurance companies are selling.


Almost seem less transition. The reason they do this is because personal and commercial polices are two different divisions within the company and their rideshare policy is considered part of their commercial division even though only considered a hybrid policy as a mix of personal and commercial.


----------



## DriveArizona (Sep 22, 2017)

FlexDriver2015 said:


> Since they offer a rideshare policy which covers you for personal usage and all phases of ridesharing, you have to cancel your regular insurance policy and replace it with their rideshare policy. I don't think anyone else offers a policy like that.. And it's pretty cheap.
> 
> When you don't want to drive for Uber or Lyft anymore they cancel your rideshare policy and move you back to a regular policy. Its pretty easy to go back to a regular policy. The whole process only took me about 30 minutes. If you're going to driving for Uber for atleast a couple of months, it's definitely worth getting their Rideshare policy. I wouldn't mess with the endorsement that some insurance companies are selling.


Farmers agent was inside an Uber services location writing exactly that policy type.


----------

